# ford 1620 hydro having issues i can not figure out.



## whasup05 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello I am working on a ford 1620 hydro and it came in with a problem of you would run it for an hr or so and you would loose all hydraulics ( loader and hydro) so you shut it off and let it cool down and it would work again for a short time (30mins to 2hrs). I done a pressure check at the loader valve and it was in the range of 1200psi and when I would loose all its power the was no pressure at the loader valve. So I put a new hydraulic pump on it along with all new filters and it brought the pressure up to 1500 on the valve but still has the issue of loosing all power. So I drained all the hydraulic fluid out of it and dropped the mid mount pto so I could look in the case with a camera and still did not find anything. Took the suction filter off and housing and used the cam to check the internal tube out. No restrictions there. So that is where im at and have no idea where to go now. Hope someone has had this issue and can lead me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

So what exactly does "lose all power" mean here? Transmission drive, loader hydraulics, three point lift, remote valves?? What actions cause this condition to appear?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello whasup05,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I have a Kubota hydro that once had a similar problem. It would go good for a while, and then started to slow down. And would get slower and slower till it was virtually useless. Let it sit for an hour or so and it would go again. What I found was it had a suction leak (leaking o-ring) at the hydraulic pump. 

It's easy to check. Run it till it bogs down and then pull the hydraulic dipstick and look very closely at the fluid on the dipstick. A casual observation may miss this. It will look almost creamy with miniscule air bubbles entrained in the fluid. If this is your problem, you have to find where the air is getting into the system. You can put silicon sealer on the suction connections to block air entry. You may also have cracked line that admits air into the system. 

My pump had a very minor oil spot/dirt mix at the suction connection. I realized that shouldn't be there on a suction connection. Fixed it many years ago, and it never happened again.

I believe the fluid gets aerated to the point that the pump will no longer work. Hopefully, this is your problem. Good Luck, I'm going hunting!!


----------



## whasup05 (Nov 3, 2015)

yes all hydraulics. once you get the oil up to temp the hydro and hydro pump stop working.


----------



## whasup05 (Nov 3, 2015)

ok i will look into that. thank you very much for getting back with me.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Whasup05,

Just curious.....Did you find the problem with the 1620?


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

If he did find and fix the problem it would be nice of him to share it with those that helped, and others that are trying to learn. Just my opinion..


----------



## whasup05 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok finally come up with the problem.... the suction tube oring was causing the problem. Thanks for all the feedback. All this work for an oring. Lol


----------

